# CPC-A/Billing looking for local or remote Indianapolis, Indiana



## tlnorris (Mar 11, 2010)

Tricia L. Norris, M.A., CPC-A
2006 Lisa Walk Drive  Indianapolis, IN 46227  Cell: (317) 370-0665  tttearman02@yahoo.com 
*

Medical Coder/Medical Billing
Billing Specialist / Financial Assistant / Coding
Medical office professional with more than 13 years experience in a medical office seeking to join a medical office and apply knowledge, experience, and skills to quickly become a high-performing member of the team. Obtained CPC-A July 2009. Self-starter who performs quality work in a fast paced environment. Hard working and conscientious team player with outstanding organizational skills, strong attention to detail, and excellent follow through skills.

Key Skill Areas
&#134; Office Administration
&#134; Medical Billing
&#134; Medical Coding / Research
&#134; Charge Entry
&#134; Payment Posting
&#134; CPT and ICD9 Coding
&#134; EOB Reading
&#134; Money Management
&#134; Insurance Appeals
&#134; Refund Processing
&#134; Accurate Data Entry
&#134; Scheduling
&#134; Excellent Customer Service
&#134; Collections / Rebilling
&#134; Financial Arrangements
&#134; Record Keeping / Documentation
&#134; Business Correspondence
&#134; Pre-certification Verification
&#134; &#134; Proficient Computer Skills: Microsoft Windows: Word, Excel, PowerPoint; IDX


Work Experience
Customer Service/Claims: Anthem; Indianapolis, IN 2007-May 2008
Successfully performed a variety of duties including: answering national account customer calls, reprocessing claims, and written inquiries.
>  Effectively worked as a customer service representative at the same time while reducing customer inquiry inventory.






PG 2

Billing / Refunds; Indiana University; Indianapolis, IN 2003 – 2005
Successfully performed a variety of duties including: processing of refunds, posting of payments, charge entry, CPT Coding, collections, customer service, appeals, pre-certifications, verifications, scheduling, money management, and research for coding.
&#134; Refunds were several months behind; successfully caught up and brought to date.
&#134; Discovered that too much refund money was being requested by insurance companies, conducted research and won appeals.
Front Office Specialist / Clinical Assistant; Dr. Asdell, OB / GYN; Greenwood, IN 1999 – 2001
Successfully performed a variety of duties including: charge entry, check-in / check-out, scheduling, payment posting, problem resolutions, appeals, pre-certification, verification, chart preparation, documentation, customer service, patient care, and clinical back office.
&#134; Effectively worked in several positions at the same time during a period of being “short staffed” and completed quality work in an efficient manner.
Pre-Certification / Surgery Scheduler; Indy Southside Surgical; Indianapolis, IN 1998 – 1999
Performed pre-certification procedures, coding of procedures, verifications, scheduled surgery, prepared pre-op orders, and triage.
&#134; Recognized for hard work and ability to complete all tasks in an efficient and timely manner.



Education & Certification
Associates degree, Medical Assistant, 1997, GPA: 3.0
IVY Tech State College; Indianapolis, IN
Medical Assistant Certification, 1997

Professional Coding Education, GPA: 3.92
MedTech College; Greenwood, IN, 2009
Certified Professional Coder 

Professional Organization
American Association of Medical Assistants (AAMA), Member
		American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Member


----------



## smr820 (Mar 22, 2010)

*job opening*

Please contact me about our current job opening.
Susan Robertson, CPC
Southside Ob/Gyn PC


----------

